# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  xin trợ giúp

## hankk

chào các anh chị......
em mới mua con máy cắt dây moldenpi nhưng chưa có thông số chạy chuẩn.anh nào làm về nó thì cho em xin ạ.
máy em chạy auto cut

----------

